# Hagen GLO T5HO



## millermin (Jan 12, 2010)

Hagem GLO T5HO in Ancaster Pet Smart special for sale.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

still on sale eh? I guess it hasn't ended yet.


----------



## millermin (Jan 12, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> still on sale eh? I guess it hasn't ended yet.


i got this picture few hours ago. but i think only in Ancaster. i can't find that in other locations.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Do you remember if there were any 4 foot double bulb fixtures?


----------



## GuppiesAndBetta (Jul 27, 2009)

Any 2 feet double fixtures? I called but they do not know what I am talking about most of the time.


----------



## millermin (Jan 12, 2010)

to all upstair:

1, 48" single or double available.
2, 36" only double.
3. 24" only single.

$50-60. off.


----------



## jacky75 (May 19, 2009)

I am interested in 48". May I have the address or link? Thank you.


----------



## millermin (Jan 12, 2010)

jacky75 said:


> I am interested in 48". May I have the address or link? Thank you.


Address:
14 Martindale Crescent
Ancaster, ON L9K 1J9

http://stores.petsmart.com/result-details.php?store=919


----------



## jacky75 (May 19, 2009)

millermin said:


> Address:
> 14 Martindale Crescent
> Ancaster, ON L9K 1J9
> 
> http://stores.petsmart.com/result-details.php?store=919


Thanks millermin. That is really too far away from toronto.


----------



## millermin (Jan 12, 2010)

jacky75 said:


> Thanks millermin. That is really too far away from toronto.


why do not you go to the "lucky aquarium" in Marhkam. no tax pay by cash. 36" double wiht bulbs only 155.0 i got there.


----------



## jacky75 (May 19, 2009)

I see. I will check it out. Thank you very much.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Still a good deal for the Hagen fixture. Normally overpriced but now brought down to a reasonable sale price.

I picked up a 4 footer x 2 bulbs and I think it's great EXCEPT no on/off switch....  

Not a huge deal since it's on a timer but I just find that odd.


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

I just picked up a 36" GLO from Lucky's today. Is there supposed to be a acrylic cover under the lamps or is it supposed to be open?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Nope, no acrylic...


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

Ok, thanks for the info. Btw, its YMMV at lucky's depending on ethnicity. Above poster said he got it for $155 cash, I was told $165 cash but was able to talk him down to $160. Same story as always at pacific


----------



## millermin (Jan 12, 2010)

shadow_cruiser said:


> Ok, thanks for the info. Btw, its YMMV at lucky's depending on ethnicity. Above poster said he got it for $155 cash, I was told $165 cash but was able to talk him down to $160. Same story as always at pacific


yes, you right. i forgot this. it is $165.0. and i got 160.0 too.


----------



## millermin (Jan 12, 2010)

shadow_cruiser said:


> I just picked up a 36" GLO from Lucky's today. Is there supposed to be a acrylic cover under the lamps or is it supposed to be open?


donot put anything. is open. but that is good. no lighting losing.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

If you guys check around, some Petsmarts are still carrying the sale prices.

The dundas and 403 location had a 36" double bulb for $109 just last Tuesday. I'll check again for you guys this coming Tues.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> If you guys check around, some Petsmarts are still carrying the sale prices.
> 
> The dundas and 403 location had a 36" double bulb for $109 just last Tuesday. I'll check again for you guys this coming Tues.


FOR HO!!!???  

I kinda want one..


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> If you guys check around, some Petsmarts are still carrying the sale prices.
> 
> The dundas and 403 location had a 36" double bulb for $109 just last Tuesday. I'll check again for you guys this coming Tues.


Damn, I checked all the ones around mississauga except for this one. I settled for some open box at lucky's. Oh well, hopefully nothing goes wrong.


----------



## millermin (Jan 12, 2010)

shadow_cruiser said:


> Damn, I checked all the ones around mississauga except for this one. I settled for some open box at lucky's. Oh well, hopefully nothing goes wrong.


just there. Ancaster store. and i think only there with this price. but still more than "lucky aquarium".


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

millermin said:


> just there. Ancaster store. and i think only there with this price. but still more than "lucky aquarium".


Actually, $5 cheaper than lucky aquarium, on top of that, you have a 30 day refund. Since lucky's is a cash deal, good luck if they remember your face. I came one day and they didn't have stock and said it will be in tomorrow. The guy and I spoke for 15 minutes or so about aquarium stuff.

I came the next day and they didn't know who I was at all. On top of that, they tried selling me the light without the clips to hold it up. Luckily I knew a little about these. Bulbs are available at second nature in Oakville/Mississauga border for $15 each tax in

$109.99 + 13%= $124.29
$15 + $15= $30
-------------------------
$154.29 total


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Most of the fixtures I've seen at several Petsmarts have been open boxes or banged up re-sealed boxes. You can try to ask for a discount on an open box. It worked for me.

I don't find the clips very sturdy and not ascetically pleasing IMO. 

I have doggy class tomorrow and will let you guys know if it's still there incase someone else is looking for one.


----------



## cherryhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I got a open-box light with a very good price. found out this light is a over-kill for my frontosa after i brought it home. I am selling it for $140 Has receipt and everyghing. New, Never used
Check my post for picture here: http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13090


----------



## millermin (Jan 12, 2010)

shadow_cruiser said:


> Actually, $5 cheaper than lucky aquarium, on top of that, you have a 30 day refund. Since lucky's is a cash deal, good luck if they remember your face. I came one day and they didn't have stock and said it will be in tomorrow. The guy and I spoke for 15 minutes or so about aquarium stuff.
> 
> I came the next day and they didn't know who I was at all. On top of that, they tried selling me the light without the clips to hold it up. Luckily I knew a little about these. Bulbs are available at second nature in Oakville/Mississauga border for $15 each tax in
> 
> ...


second nature is a store? where? their bulb better than GLO or close?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Second Nature is a hydroponics store - 

2133 Royal Windsor Drive
Mississauga, ON L5J 1K5
(905) 403-4769

I believe they only sell 6700k T5HO bulbs.


----------



## jacky75 (May 19, 2009)

Last weekend, I went to Lucky and found out they are selling GLO 4 footer x 2 bulbs for $170 , including 2 bulbs. Is it a good deal?


----------



## millermin (Jan 12, 2010)

jacky75 said:


> Last weekend, I went to Lucky and found out they are selling GLO 4 footer x 2 bulbs for $170 , including 2 bulbs. Is it a good deal?


great.
donot forget. pay cash, tax free.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

jacky75 said:


> Last weekend, I went to Lucky and found out they are selling GLO 4 footer x 2 bulbs for $170 , including 2 bulbs. Is it a good deal?


If you're not in a rush to get a new light, I would wait for them to go on sale again at Petsmart. If not, that's a pretty good cash deal then.


----------



## jacky75 (May 19, 2009)

I think I would wait. Let us know if there is any on sale. Thank you.


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> If you're not in a rush to get a new light, I would wait for them to go on sale again at Petsmart. If not, that's a pretty good cash deal then.


They are still on sale. The tag says until May.31. Almost every petsmart has 4 footers, from what I saw


----------

